# Files for scroll saws



## caveman (20 Oct 2017)

Firstly, hi everybody. Just joined the forum as I am new to the art of woodwork, sort of, having built many yachts and planes over my many years!
I am having a go at building a wooden clock, fancied the challenge, so have bought a scroll saw, which I love but am finding it quite hard to cut out the very small cogs with the saw blades.
I have looked on line and have found some Olson Saw SC42101 pin end Scroll Saw Files which would fit my saw but they do not seem to be available in the UK.
Can anybody help please? Where can I get similar 5" file blades with pin ends in the UK?


----------



## NazNomad (20 Oct 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Olson-Saw-SC42 ... B000N6K39O


----------



## caveman (20 Oct 2017)

Thanks for that, I did see it but then saw the estimated delivery - end of next month!!
Might have to buy that if I can't find one here in the UK.
Surely somebody else must use these???


----------



## NazNomad (20 Oct 2017)

I suspect your problem with getting detailed gears might be because of the size of the pinned blades. Try some pinless blade adapters.

Also, you could try this...


----------



## Alexam (21 Oct 2017)

Thats a good idea. You could also use the Abranet material, which should last a lot longer.


----------



## caveman (21 Oct 2017)

That's a great idea NazNomad but I can't get the adapters supplied with my saw to work, they just break the non pin ended blades as I tighten the two securing hex bolts!


----------



## NazNomad (21 Oct 2017)

What saw is it?


----------



## caveman (21 Oct 2017)

NazNomad":18xehnoo said:


> What saw is it?



KATSU - the blade attachment system is exactly the same as most others I suspect...........


----------



## whatknot (21 Oct 2017)

What blades are you using?

If the ones in the photos are the ones you are using they look rather industrial if you don't mind me saying 

I would recommend trying some Pegas pinned blades, they are much finer and you should get much better results 
(Axminster do them) 

I quickly learned that its far better to achieve a fine finish when cutting than spend much time and effort sanding afterwards 

I don't use the scroll saw files you mention, I find clamping the item cut to the end of a table (usually the scroll saw table with a spring clamp) leaving an overhang and use standard sandpaper cut into long strips from a 1/4" up to as wide as I need it, work very well 

Just pass the thin strip of sandpaper through any cut hole in the workpiece and saw the sandpaper from above and below 

But the better quality blades will I think make all the difference


----------



## NazNomad (21 Oct 2017)

Firstly, take those hex bolts out of the clamps and sand the ends, make sure they are nice and flat with no burrs or bumps, then see if they still break the blade.

Also, clean the ends of the blades to remove any factory residue. You shouldn't need to crank down hard enough on the blade to break it.


----------



## caveman (21 Oct 2017)

Many thanks for all the advice, it will be followed!! Cheers


----------



## caveman (22 Oct 2017)

NazNomad":2lug1lr2 said:


> I suspect your problem with getting detailed gears might be because of the size of the pinned blades. Try some pinless blade adapters.
> Also, you could try this...



Just waiting for a glue gun now!!


----------



## caveman (22 Oct 2017)

Dab of superglue and I'm in business!! Thanks NazNomad!


----------



## NazNomad (22 Oct 2017)

Cool, let us know how they work.


----------



## caveman (22 Oct 2017)

NazNomad":h7ms6j7f said:


> Cool, let us know how they work.



This green stuff is only a paper backed sander so can't tighten it too much but works just fine. I'll get some cloth backed sanding strip and it will probably improve the performance.

I'll keep you folks posted!


----------



## whatknot (23 Oct 2017)

One thing I didn't mention in my previous post

That is that I find nail files a great way to sand in tight corners, they are thin and relatively stiff so you can apply some pressure where sanding with strips may not 

Then I had a thought, I still have plenty of spent pinned blades used on my first saw a cheapy Titan, they are still intact, just blunt 

So I thought why not use a spent blade and combine it with a nail file

So hot glue gunned a couple tonight which appear to look okay, so will try them in the morning and see how they go 

The Titan has a different blade holder to many (including yours) so cannot as easily use a wire hanger, so if it works with an old pinned blade all the better


----------



## caveman (23 Oct 2017)

whatknot":2lsfmsit said:


> One thing I didn't mention in my previous post
> That is that I find nail files a great way to sand in tight corners, they are thin and relatively stiff so you can apply some pressure where sanding with strips may not
> Then I had a thought, I still have plenty of spent pinned blades used on my first saw a cheapy Titan, they are still intact, just blunt
> So I thought why not use a spent blade and combine it with a nail file
> ...


Great idea again! I've got two attachment systems on the saw, one for pinned blades and a hanger, somewhere to hook a wire or something over. I'm also experimenting with different ides and will post any successful ones!


----------



## whatknot (24 Oct 2017)

Well I am pleased to say my nail file stuck to an old blade works perfectly


----------



## caveman (24 Oct 2017)

I presume that you mean the emery boards used for nail shaping, not an actual metal nail file!


Just waiting for my hot glue gun to arrive!


----------



## whatknot (25 Oct 2017)

Indeed I did 

Emery board is the very description ;-) 

I used it on a project completed tonight and it worked very well I am pleased to say 

I also wondered if double sided tape might do the same as the glue gun ?

Also if emery boards are not available a piece of sandpaper stuck on card would probably do as well 



 caveman":39evzati said:


> I presume that you mean the emery boards used for nail shaping, not an actual metal nail file!
> 
> 
> Just waiting for my hot glue gun to arrive!


----------



## Plodmore (26 Oct 2017)

Clever! I was going to apply double sided tape and assorted grade paper to old junior hacksaw blades as my clamps take pinned and pinless blades.


----------



## caveman (26 Oct 2017)

I've ordered some emery sticks (for nails). They're nice and stiff for getting into corners.
Even with my agricultural blade I've so far cut out the three, large, 60 tooth gears. Just need a bit of tidying up with the sander of one sort or another!


----------

